# Ufc 84



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (May 1, 2008)

UFC 84  5/24

My picks:
*B.J. Penn* vs. Sean Sherk
-Keith Jardine vs. *Wanderlei Silva*
-*Wilson Gouveia* vs. Goran Reljic
-*Lyoto Machida* vs. Tito Ortiz
-*Thiago Silva* vs. Antonio Mendes
-Rousimar Palhares vs. *Ivan Salaverry*
-Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou vs. *Kazuhiro Nakamura*
-Terry Etim vs. *Rich Clementi*
-*Yoshiyuki Yoshida* vs. Jon Koppenhaver
-Dong-hyun Kim vs. *Jason Tan*
-Shane Carwin vs. *Christian Wellisch*

Don't blame me for betting on them.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2008)

Man, I'm looking forward to this one!!!  There're some great fights lined up here!!


----------



## Tez3 (May 2, 2008)

Don't discount Terry Etim!
Go Jason and Terry!


----------



## Twin Fist (May 2, 2008)

Keith Jardine?

There was a professional wrestler in the 60's-early 80's named Dan Jardine, wrestled as The Spoiler. I wonder if there is any relation?


----------



## AceHBK (May 2, 2008)

MJS said:


> Man, I'm looking forward to this one!!! There're some great fights lined up here!!


 
I am in total agreement.  When they first announced the fight card I was all too ready for it.  If I was in the city it is being held at, I would actually pay to go see it in person.


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2008)

Yes I hope we are not dis appointed.


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> I am in total agreement. When they first announced the fight card I was all too ready for it. If I was in the city it is being held at, I would actually pay to go see it in person.


 
I'd pay as well!!! :ultracool


----------



## punisher73 (May 2, 2008)

It'll depend on which BJ Penn shows up that day.  He's a great fighter when he wants to be.

What was the result of Sean Sherk's steriod issue?  I don't ever remember what happened when they were supposed to retest etc.  Does he still have the belt?

I really like watching Silva, I hope he adapts to the cage soon instead of the ring.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2008)

BJ has the belt as Sean Sherk was striped of it due to positively testing for steroids.

Personally I think BJ cements himself as the greatest lightweight ever by dominating a non steroid using Sherk.  However only time will tell.


----------



## MeatWad2 (May 3, 2008)

God I hope Wandy wins.  It really has been a while since he has won...but, even if he doesn't, I'm sure he will give a good fight.  The Wandy that needs to show up is the one that beat Rampage twice...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2008)

MeatWad2 said:


> God I hope Wandy wins. It really has been a while since he has won...but, even if he doesn't, I'm sure he will give a good fight. The Wandy that needs to show up is the one that beat Rampage twice...


 
Absolutely.  Let us hope he is hungry after not performing up to the standards we have come to expect.


----------

